# Blu's Journal



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

*Dear Journal - Day One - 03/09/08*

As of today, I have officially declared myself as DATELESS. I have been single since I moved down here to pasture in I believe what was October? On the contrary, I am more than willing to be of need to a lonely mare out there! And in that case, I can be identified as LONELY as well. Oh I know I still have Kody. A bay Mustang mare standing gorgeously at around 15hh. She's a thick girl and I go for that. Last I remember, we were grooming eachother and I had my muzzle buried in her soft, silky black mane. That's when my human came to take me away. 
Of course, I didn't want to leave all my friends there at the Fairgrounds. It was all force! First my human made me wear that icky 'saddle'. Then she stuck that cold steel into my mouth and slipped the 'bridle' over my ears. Which I find quite uncomfortable! She walked me around a bit to warm me up. I denied the so called courtesy by walking sluggishly and lowering my head in a lazy manner. Didn't seem to bother my human. I expected to be loaded up into a rubbish 'trailer' and hauled away. Nope. That didn't happen. My human threw herself over me, adjusted the 'reins', and asked me to move forward. What?! Was she assuming I was going to walk all the way?
I obeyed to the best of my abilities. Although, I made my abilities look rather unwell. I jerked on the 'reins' when she ignored contact with my mouth. She didn't like that. And when she volunteered to discipline me, I threw my head. Which gets pretty shaken up when I'm being what humans call 'barn sour'. When my attempts at closure failed, I began whinnying to my colleagues for some help. Kody nickered back but that was all. She left me cowering on with my trip to pasture. 
All in all, the journey wasn't so horrible. I got a big, wide pasture all to myself. I realized that my human's interactual visits decreased. I was very alone at first. Until I developed my independant stallion ways. I hear that I am supposed to be going back to the fairgrounds. There I can see Kody again. 
Sorry for such a long entry on the first day. You'll get over it quickly. LONELY mares out there remember: I am indeed LONELY as you are. Feel free to neigh to me! 

Yours,

Bluboi Magic

P.S.
More human behavior updates tomorrow.


----------

